# Pensacola Pier 4/28/09



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I didn't see anyone lug a cobia or king down the pier this morning, so I guess that it wasn't happening. Yeah, I know - the water was darker and the wind stronger on Monday afternoon and a few big fish hit the deck.

Pomps - biting sporadiacally. Not jigs, the water was just too dark. Peeled fresh (still wiggling) shrimp. Catfish, small shark, bluefish, pomps - that was about it in the surf.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the report...those pcola pier reports seem to be few and far between.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

There were two cobia caught on Monday afternoon 30 - 35 or so. one king, 25-ish.

Yeah, I noticed that there weren't many fishing reports. This morning, with the dark water, there weren't all that many fishermen, either. If a cobia had popped up anywhere near me....

If.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

One was caught in the mornin on monday also...i lost one out of a triple inj the afternoon, it was a good one...


----------

